# stable zpool version vs. ISO zpool version



## Mage (Dec 26, 2012)

The current stable (*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9) version of FreeBSD has a zpool version (v5000 or something) that can not be imported even with the "next release" (FreeBSD 9.1-RC3) ISOs available from the website. This becomes an issue when you need to maintain your servers. Maybe you will get surprised in the server room with the unusable boot cds in your hands.

I think there should be always an updated version of the stable ISOs before the zfs/zpool version gets upgraded in "world".


----------



## kpa (Dec 26, 2012)

https://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/amd64-amd64/9.1-RELENG_9-r244676-JPSNAP/iso/

Also read the release(7) manual page.


----------

